# Bursa?



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

My dog is about 7 months old and about 70 lbs. Yesterday night I noticed his elbow is really swollen. It feels as though it is filled with fluid. I have read about Bursas, and that sounds about accurate...but he doesnt spend prolonged time on hard surfaces. He sleeps inside on the carpet and has a blanket in his kennel for the short time he has to stay in it when I am not home. I am probably going to take him to the vet if it doesnt clear up soon, but I was just wondering what you all thought...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

It could be one of many things. Is he limping? Does it hurt to touch it? Does he seem to be in pain? If the answers to all these is "no", I would wait a couple of days. It may just go away. If there are any yesses, a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## Smilez4u0102 (Nov 3, 2008)

He doesnt seem bothered at all by it. If its not at least going down by next week, Ill make an appointment.


----------

